

What Good Shall I Do This Day? - RBerenguel
http://dustyreagan.com/what-good-shall-i-do-this-day/#

======
ezy
Ugh.

I wish people would not post blog entries about things they are going to do.
Life is full of empty promises. .

It would be much more interesting if one just kept quiet (I know, it's hard
for anyone who has the kind of personally that necessitates a blog) until
they've gathered experience and _then_ report something (or nothing if they
fail to follow thru).

~~~
dustyreagan
Sorry to dissapoint. :p I'll report back in a few years.

------
maeon3
Also, telling people what your going to do causes a decrease in the internal
motivation to do what you said you were going to do.

<http://sivers.org/zipit>

